# Roll call



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I just wanted to make sure everyone made it back fine. Say hello or something so we know you are back.

Thanks bunches,

The worried Auntie


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

From where?


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

New password works fine.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Denton said:


> From where?


If you would leave the site once in a while or close the window... The password reset has been done.


----------



## Quip (Nov 8, 2012)

Are any of us really here?


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

I'm here...though the muliti-form, multi-symbol requirement for the new password is totally unnecessary! New owners think they're a bank or credit card company. Grrrrr!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I haven't made it here yet.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I made it back. I was in a weird place. Newspaper taxis, plasticine horses and a girl with kaleidoscope eyes.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

did we really need to have to go 10 characters and all that? 
sorry I complain too much, "password" was just right


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Guess I survived.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

I'm baaaaaaaaack.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Auntie said:


> I just wanted to make sure everyone made it back fine. Say hello or something so we know you are back.
> 
> Thanks bunches,
> 
> The worried Auntie


I made it even though a certain "someone" has it on record that she was going to mess up my account...:vs_smirk:


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

And you were there, and you were there.........


----------



## jimLE (Feb 8, 2014)

well,i be back from cyber space.where ever that was.. :vs_laugh: and i miss it already


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Is this like if you remember the 60's you were not really there?


----------



## artboy (Jun 22, 2016)

All is good!


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Wow that was some trip!!!!


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Isn't that supposed to be "One Bell and all is well" artboy?


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Sgt E screaming at the top of his lungs....

Present and Accounted for Auntie!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I am here, I don't know why either.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

They also forced the change on the M14 forum.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

hawgrider said:


>


Happy to see you are having a good day Hawg.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

here!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Back for now but that dxxx notice pops up and tries to make me start the whole darn thing all over again. They got some bugs in the system for sure.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Back for now but that dxxx notice pops up and tries to make me start the whole darn thing all over again. They got some bugs in the system for sure.


 @Cricket any suggestions?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I ran into the same problem, was about to kiss forum good by, then tried the back page button, that worked.


----------



## dmet (Jun 5, 2016)

I'm here! = )


----------



## Jp4GA (Jan 21, 2016)

I"m here but so forgetful this long password with symbols, numbers, upper and lower case.... I may end up locking myself out because I can not remember the new password.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

A man asked the librarian if she had the book on Pavlov and Schrödinger.

She said, "I don't know. It rings a bell, but I'll have to look and see to be sure."


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

Yes ma'am I have made it.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Jp4GA said:


> I"m here but so forget this long password with symbols, numbers, upper and lower case.... I may end up locking myself out because I can not remember the new password.


The temporary password was just to get you logged back in so that you could have access to choose your own password.

A good piece of advice, to help in remembering the more complex password, is to do a phrase instead of just randomly adding in the extra requirements.

Example: BoiledCabbageis#1!
Example: TryingToDriveMeNuts2?

That will stick in your in your mind better.

You can change it *here* or just let your browser remember it for you.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Once I logged in that went away for me.

Sorry it took me so long to get here, I had 3 sites reset all around the same time tonight.

Please send more coffee. :vs_OMG:


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Cricket said:


> Once I logged in that went away for me.
> 
> Sorry it took me so long to get here, I had 3 sites reset all around the same time tonight.
> 
> Please send more coffee. :vs_OMG:


They should have staggered them for you. :vs_coffee::vs_coffee::vs_coffee:


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

I am glad to see that everyone is finding their way back.

Is someone pouring something stronger than coffee for us all?


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

It took a minute, but I am here.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I thought you were, didn't they give you the keys to the executive liquor cabinet when you accepted this forum?


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Wasn't too bad, saw the email, clicked the link, did a copy/paste and whalla changed password. Makes me feel better knowing your keeping the forum security up.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Auntie said:


> I thought you were, didn't they give you the keys to the executive liquor cabinet when you accepted this forum?


OMG! We have liquor hiding here???? :devil:


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Cricket said:


> OMG! We have liquor hiding here???? :devil:


Rumor has it that Denton made a wax copy of the key and knows the secret location. I don't know this is 100% truth I heard it from a 3rd party.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Auntie said:


> Rumor has it that Denton made a wax copy of the key and knows the secret location. I don't know this is 100% truth I heard it from a 3rd party.


I will hunt him down and take it, dang it!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Cricket said:


> I will hunt him down and take it, dang it!


Auntie, Cricket - I made it.
First auto generated password didn't work. I tried it a number of times.
Luckily, I was able to get in touch with FFADMIN and he made it happen!!!!

Yea!!!

(So that means the admin staff can ignore the "contact us" message I sent)


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Doesn't the pop up notice tell people to click lost password if it doesn't work?

If not, I may need to add a notice for a couple of days.

Actually the pop up notice is pretty big, so no point in adding anything.



> Due to a recent security incident, all user passwords have been reset. We have sent out an email notifying all users know their password has been reset, and issued each user a new, stronger password. If you did not receive the reset email, if may be due to the following reasons:
> 
> 1) Your email address associated to your account is different than the current one, or you no longer have access to that email.
> 
> ...


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Where is @Denton? Do I need to text him to make sure he isn't locked out?


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

He was here then I told him to close the window and he hasn't been back since. I suggest we send out the search dogs and some brandy and see if they can find him.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Auntie said:


> He was here then I told him to close the window and he hasn't been back since. I suggest we send out the search dogs and some brandy and see if they can find him.


He said he will be home in an hour or so. I think we're supposed to bring bourbon. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Cricket said:


> Where is @Denton? Do I need to text him to make sure he isn't locked out?


Parent Rule#1
Never wake a sleeping child...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Cricket said:


> Doesn't the pop up notice tell people to click lost password if it doesn't work?
> 
> If not, I may need to add a notice for a couple of days.
> 
> Actually the pop up notice is pretty big, so no point in adding anything.


Not for me on Prepper Forum.
On m14forum, which didn't work either, I WAS able to click on "lost password", but the new one generated didn't work either.
So far, on those forums VS whacked today, I was batting 500. Out of 6, only 3 worked.
THANK GOODNESS, on one of those I was able to email FFADMIN who reset the three for me. And they worked.

If there are more forums to be done, like AKForum, at least if I have more problems I can now get a direct line.

How many members are locked out in the cold?


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

I have only heard of a couple having any issues so far, but we will get them fixed up as they happen.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Not for me on Prepper Forum.
> On m14forum, which didn't work either, I WAS able to click on "lost password", but the new one generated didn't work either.
> So far, on those forums VS whacked today, I was batting 500. Out of 6, only 3 worked.
> THANK GOODNESS, on one of those I was able to email FFADMIN who reset the three for me. And they worked.
> ...


RPD Make sure when you copy the password that you don't end up with a blank space at the beginning or end. That will make them not work, if you aren't sure you can always paste it on word or notepad and double check it.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Auntie said:


> RPD Make sure when you copy the password that you don't end up with a blank space at the beginning or end. That will make them not work, if you aren't sure you can always paste it on word or notepad and double check it.


I manually entered them, one character at a time.
That worked on 3, failed on 3. Actually, one of those failures counts as two.

But, I'm here.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks to Cricket, I am here.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Cricket said:


> Doesn't the pop up notice tell people to click lost password if it doesn't work?
> 
> If not, I may need to add a notice for a couple of days.
> 
> Actually the pop up notice is pretty big, so no point in adding anything.


I got really irritated with that thing, (I didn't read the whole box). I haven't bothered with the other 2 sites yet. Maybe Monday.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Hello boys and girls, I'm baaaaaaccccckkkkk


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

I barely made it over. Thanks for checking on me Auntie


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Was I gone? If so, did I at least have a good time? And if I had a good time, why the hell am I here?


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Hello from the other siiiiiide


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Boss Dog said:


>





A Watchman said:


>


I almost posted each one of those.... great minds...

I've got those albums on vinyl


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

That wasn't easy, forgot to switch my old email account. So I re-registered as Annie02. Hope I didn't break any rules.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Annie02 said:


> That wasn't easy, forgot to switch my old email account. So I re-registered as Annie02. Hope I didn't break any rules.


Precedent has already been set...:vs_worry:


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Annie02 said:


> That wasn't easy, forgot to switch my old email account. So I re-registered as Annie02. Hope I didn't break any rules.


You have big shoes to fill


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

My new password works to log me on, but I can't change it to something easier to remember. Not the end of the world, but it is annoying.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

sideKahr said:


> My new password works to log me on, but I can't change it to something easier to remember. Not the end of the world, but it is annoying.


I replied to your PM. I will help ya get this fixed.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Annie02 said:


> That wasn't easy, forgot to switch my old email account. So I re-registered as Annie02. Hope I didn't break any rules.


I can help you with this. I will send a PM to your new username.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Auntie said:


> I just wanted to make sure everyone made it back fine. Say hello or something so we know you are back.
> 
> Thanks bunches,
> 
> The worried Auntie


Mi.oldguy present.but,I did change my password a couple of days ago.admin reset it.do I have to reset again?.


----------



## Southern*Redneck (Jun 24, 2016)

Targetshooter has not made it back , I had to start all over with a new name , cricket is working on it for me .


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

Same here, logged in with new password, but will not let me reset password. I highly doubt Ill remember "9q8342piuhqlwijehf099ert" hahaha


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

PCH5150 said:


> Same here, logged in with new password, but will not let me reset password. I highly doubt Ill remember "9q8342piuhqlwijehf099ert" hahaha


Let me test this real quick. If there are no issues, I will create some screenshots with instructions.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Cricket said:


> Let me test this real quick. If there are no issues, I will create some screenshots with instructions.


Okay, it worked for me. Here is a tutorial to help.
http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...orums-net/32617-how-change-your-password.html

If anyone still has issues, PM me.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

sideKahr said:


> My new password works to log me on, but I can't change it to something easier to remember. Not the end of the world, but it is annoying.


I have changed your password for you and sent you the email. If for any reason you do not receive it (and are reading this) please go here to reset your password.
http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...s-net/30001-how-reset-forgotten-password.html


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Cricket said:


> I have changed your password for you and sent you the email. If for any reason you do not receive it (and are reading this) please go here to reset your password.
> http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...s-net/30001-how-reset-forgotten-password.html


The sytem is allowing me to change my password, now.

Thank you for your help.

sideKahr


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

sideKahr said:


> The sytem is allowing me to change my password, now.
> 
> Thank you for your help.
> 
> sideKahr


So pleased you made it back!


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

What a PIA!


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Urinal Cake said:


> What a PIA!
> View attachment 17785


Will this help? :vs_cool:


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Now we know where those liquor cabinet keys went. Will you be able to see the laptop with the lampshade on your head, Cricket?


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

sideKahr said:


> Now we know where those liquor cabinet keys went. Will you be able to see the laptop with the lampshade on your head, Cricket?


Just the hoodie. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Cricket said:


> Will this help? :vs_cool:
> 
> View attachment 17809


can't hurt!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Annie02 said:


> That wasn't easy, forgot to switch my old email account. So I re-registered as Annie02. Hope I didn't break any rules.


Rules??? We don't need no stinking freakin rules here!


----------



## OSOKILL (Jun 4, 2012)

Annie02 said:


> That wasn't easy, forgot to switch my old email account. So I re-registered as Annie02. Hope I didn't break any rules.


you was warned and you did break rules that is what the contact us link is for at the bottom or every page :///


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Hello! Is this thing on? I mean my head, I had to futz around with the password more than I should have. 
It ain't a good sign for a 60 year old, when cognitive skill "diminish" like mine have. (And, I have run out of things to blame it on too.)
View attachment 17825

_PS: Little brown jug how I love thee._


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> Rules??? We don't need no stinking freakin rules here!


Someone woke up on the grumpy side of the illiteracy bed, didn't he? :vs_laugh:


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> Rules??? We don't need no stinking freakin rules here!


I'm back as plain old Annie, Annie02 will be deactvated or whatever else cricket decides to do and I stand corrected. My apologies for not having been more patient and trying to fix the problem myself. I can undstand how you don't want people holding more than one account. It won't happen again.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

ffadmin said:


> you was warned and you did break rules that is what the contact us link is for at the bottom or every page :///





Annie said:


> I'm back as plain old Annie, Annie02 will be deactvated or whatever else cricket decides to do and I stand corrected. My apologies for not having been more patient and trying to fix the problem myself. I can undstand how you don't want people holding more than one account. It won't happen again.


No worries, we got it handled and I merged the new account to the old account, so we are good to go now.

I am pleased to see you back with us. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Hello from the matrix....


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

My reset email got junked so I had a bit of trouble but finally spoofed this site to send me a replacement email so I could sign on.

edit: It seems that my alter ego screen name I created last year which uses a different email also didn't get a reset code. Maybe Cricket just wants me off the site.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Annie said:


> My apologies for not having been more patient and trying to fix the problem myself. I can undstand how you don't want people holding more than one account. It won't happen again.


Watcha mean Annie? I have had an alias account.... or two.... for a while.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

It took me 3 days to find the time. PIA. Pain in the A$$. It helps to have down time and some bourbon.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm back! :vs_smirk:


----------



## preponadime (Jun 15, 2016)

I already forgot my password now where did I leave that thing


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Illuminati.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

John Galt said:


> My reset email got junked so I had a bit of trouble but finally spoofed this site to send me a replacement email so I could sign on.
> 
> edit: It seems that my alter ego screen name I created last year which uses a different email also didn't get a reset code. Maybe Cricket just wants me off the site.


Your account is all set to go now, right? Let me know if you need anything.


----------



## OSOKILL (Jun 4, 2012)

John Galt said:


> My reset email got junked so I had a bit of trouble but finally spoofed this site to send me a replacement email so I could sign on.
> 
> edit: It seems that my alter ego screen name I created last year which uses a different email also didn't get a reset code. Maybe Cricket just wants me off the site.


I think you need to point out your other name... before its found by the system... so we can merge them together and you arent banned for having 2


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I thought everyone kept a log of their usernames and dated coded passwords. You folks must have a better memory than mine. Too many for me to keep at the front of my mind


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

ffadmin said:


> I think you need to point out your other name... before its found by the system... so we can merge them together and you arent banned for having 2


I already took care of this earlier today.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Now the good news you must reset pass word every 90 days, you can never reuse one. Just kidding but that is next. It had gotten to that point when I retired from the Army in some cases.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> Now the good news you must reset pass word every 90 days, you can never reuse one. Just kidding but that is next. It had gotten to that point when I retired from the Army in some cases.


Retinal scans? :vs_shocked:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Cricket said:


> Retinal scans? :vs_shocked:


 CAT card log in required your card will be mailed with 2 weeks of join sight.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

I'm b-a-a-a-a-ck! :vs_smirk:


----------



## coates776 (Sep 4, 2015)

I'm still suffering from mental exhaustion after trying 3 times to get my temporary password right, it was humungus


----------



## dmet (Jun 5, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> Now the good news you must reset pass word every 90 days, you can never reuse one. Just kidding but that is next. It had gotten to that point when I retired from the Army in some cases.


Luckily most of that foolishness has gone away. Your ID card (now a CAC--common access card) has a chip and you have to remember a 6 digit pin.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Cricket said:


> Retinal scans? :vs_shocked:


Rectal Scans does NOT sound fun...:vs_no_no_no:


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Rectal Scans does NOT sound fun...:vs_no_no_no:


I just spit my coffee everywhere. :vs_laugh:


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Rectal Scans does NOT sound fun...:vs_no_no_no:


Depends on which way you lean....:vs_worry:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

SittingElf said:


> Depends on which way you lean....:vs_worry:


So, when the doctor has the scanner up your rectum, should a person lean left, right, forward or backwards?


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Slippy said:


> So, when the doctor has the scanner up your rectum, should a person lean left, right, forward or backwards?


Hopefully,you will be unconscious when that happens.they will move you through any contortions they want,and take vids and laugh.


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

Auntie how often are we going have to reset our password?


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

baldman said:


> Auntie how often are we going have to reset our password?


The current plan is for once a year, but we can evaluate (later on) if that is necessary or not.


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

Thank you cricket


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

No worries here folks on password changes. It is the norm. 

My banks and associated services require it for on line banking/access every 6 months.
The engineering firm I work for is very protective of proprietary drawings and data, we change every 6 months.
Many other on line alliances I have as well, schedule password changes.


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

I survived!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> No worries here folks on password changes. It is the norm.
> 
> My banks and associated services require it for on line banking/access every 6 months.
> The engineering firm I work for is very protective of proprietary drawings and data, we change every 6 months.
> Many other on line alliances I have as well, schedule password changes.


My former employer required password change every 60 days. At least 8 characters, upper case, lower case, numbers, the whole 9 yards. That was just to get into the system. Then the inventory program required changes too, but on a different schedule. And of course, the Fleet Management program where I monitored all the company semi trucks in the state was different, too.
But the biggest PITA was any one you had already used in the LAST FIVE YEARS was automatically rejected.
Toward the end of my 17 years there I would get so frustrated as attempt after attempt was rejected for one reason or another. I began using combinations of profanities coupled with my bosses names.
Oh, how I hated being a low level manager in corporate America.


----------

